# new project headlights



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

i got bored of my old retrofit look(see photo)








so i start working on a new design.
Some of the materials used
















where did the turn signal/parking light go?








well,gone,but...got an extension
















initially,i wanted something like this








but i wasn't sure about foam and the heat from the projector(even if they don't heat up that much,right?and also,i like to mess up things big time,so fiberglass here i come(my first time in fiberglass,it sucks when you have no ideea what u are doing







)








that is all for now.if you wanna know how it goes,just let me know


----------



## ol skool bimmer (Aug 4, 2004)

hey keep up the good work. i like where your going with ur new concept...


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

paint on








working on something else that will fit in the housing also


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

....something like this


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

can't wait to put all the stuff together and start the right headlight.


----------



## b4drivin (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

looks good, keep us updated


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (b4drivin)*

i found some fogs in some headlights i had in the house(forgot about them),and yes it's in.started to work on the passenger headlight


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

i would really apreciatte if somebody tells me how to wire them.it has 2 wires:black and white.(i need directions like for the noobiest guy ever.i have no electrical knowledge







)


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

oh,my car was not equiped originally with fogs


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxxymus* »_....something like this









I love that new A4 look....keep us posted with more pics!


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (orange1218)*

To be honest,i had the R8 style in my mind(saw it last year at the Auto Show in Chicago),but the Jetta housing didn't allow me to get the same shape,so i improvised.I didn't know the new A4 has them also 'till i saw ur reply


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxxymus* »_To be honest,i had the R8 style in my mind(saw it last year at the Auto Show in Chicago),but the Jetta housing didn't allow me to get the same shape,so i improvised.I didn't know the new A4 has them also 'till i saw ur reply

That is more A8, as the A3/A4 runs up the Inner side and along the top so they look like this when running
-------\ /-------
The A8 run the other way
\_____ _____/


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: new project headlights (OntITTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OntITTech* »_
That is more A8, as the A3/A4 runs up the Inner side and along the top so they look like this when running
-------\ /-------
The A8 run the other way
\_____ _____/

The A4 kinda wraps around the outside too. Either way, something about LED's looks really clean...I like the fiberglass/carbonfiber look you created. I'll be watching this thread so keep up the good work. I've been inspired lately to retro my stock housings with projectors, maybe I'll add some LED's







GL


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (orange1218)*

i know the blinker looks like a lazy eye,but i couldn't do anything about it from the very beggining


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

LED testing:








what do you guys think?


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

very nice. I love the look


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: new project headlights (OntITTech)*

very interested how this turns out.... how did you do the fiberglass?


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (oneskll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneskll* »_how did you do the fiberglass?

the proces is similar to building a fiberglass box for a subwofer.
on top of this








i put the fleece and got it tight.you have to pay attention on how much fiberglass you put on the top part as if it is too high,or too long is gonna touch the lense and you have to start all over again(i did that







)


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

also ,it's when you put the fleece one you realise where it's gonna go and start playing around with the shape


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

I haven't uploaded some pictures in a while,so here they are.the quality is ****ty,maybe i will try taking others this weekend.
Parking lights:








Low beam(the A4,8 R8 style lights are more visible then in pictures):

















Close-up








As i already said it,the quality of the pictures really sucks...better pictures soon


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxxymus* »_Parking lights:










That's sweet...I like it. It's hard to tell from the pics, but are the mains HID?


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
That's sweet...I like it. It's hard to tell from the pics, but are the mains HID?

yes sir. bmw e46 bi-xenon projectors....and ty


----------



## blackie14 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

I want to retro fit my GTI too.







. Does any one know where i can get this done? This is a nice set up dude. How much does this run you?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

I just noticed you don't have any daytime shots of the finished product.
MOAR PICS...







(I'll be posting some cool night shots of my retrofit in a couple days)


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (orange1218)*

been busy with a timing belt job.
and a daytime photo-dirty car, ****ty pic
















better quality pics soon


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (Maxxymus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being creative but i like how they looked before better


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (GLIgeorge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIgeorge* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being creative but i like how they looked before better

ty.well,they didn't look bad before,but like i said ,i got bored of that look


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: new project headlights (blackie14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackie14* »_I want to retro fit my GTI too.







. Does any one know where i can get this done? This is a nice set up dude. How much does this run you?

i got the projectors,ballasts and ignitors,and the bulbs on ebay.
you also have to add the cost of a dremel tool and other miscellaneous tools(including a heat gun which will make your lif way easier to take the headlight apart)


_Modified by Maxxymus at 6:04 PM 3-26-2009_


----------

